# Little South Poudre-git sum



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Highest I've ever paddled it, which doesnt mean a whole lot but it was outfuckingstanding today. Felt juicy and with no portages. Said to be an inch higher than Sunday. Definitely did not feel shallow. If you're up to it, I think the quality of the run at this time is much better then the guidebooks have always suggested.

_Definitely_ wood to be aware of as well but we stayed in our boats the whole time. *Be careful..but get sum!!*


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone be down to hit it this weekend if flows stay up? have never run this so would llike to get a group with some people that know the lines


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm in before Fibark. Let's get it bud! 240-423-2370.


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Did you catch the level on the gauge on the bridge at the putin (it's on the upstream side, river left)? The lower gauge at the confluence with the main Poudre was 1 3/4 when we went by on Sunday afternoon. My recollection is that 90 on the gauge is a very good med-high level. I'd guess it's really rockin' at 95 or higher.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Sorry, unfortunately no I didnt look at the upper gauge and long since gave up on the lower gauge. I was too distracted by shiny firearms and helping get Jacks tiny 1983 skirt on his Villain rental. High side of good...i've always wanted to say that. And I should correct myself, the last guidebook says its worth doing at high water...so it's high..and probably approaching that 5- range I'd say. But i'd give her 4stars right now. ymmv. 

Regarding the lines..Eric made a half joking comment today that i'd agree with. Everything is pretty much down the middle. Really.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Told you it was better than the nf...


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I just needed more aqua before I took your word.

Maybe a lil JoeW soon eh?


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

The gauge on the put-in bridge surged from 8.25 -8.75. While Kent and Jack blasted the Red Bull can with the 1911 and duct taped Jacks skirt, I looked at the gauge. The run is clean with plenty of fish habitat. It's the NEW Little South! Getchurselfsum! Guns, beer, bikes, and boats! BTW-Two runs in a row and they both took 2 hrs and 20 minutes. Ok Flowtorch, you can give me shit now for getting on the Buzz. I'll try not to make a habit of this. Just trolling. BTW2-Anyone else crack their Villain yet?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

LiquidGuy87 said:


> I'm in before Fibark. Let's get it bud! 240-423-2370.


Yo Mike, Also wouldn't mind getting on it before heading to Fibark.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

You guys got any estimates for how long it would take a party that didn't know the run at all (competent boaters)? Fc-FC? or takeout to takeout, whatever. Been trying to get on this with some flow for a while, but looks like time constraints might be a concern...looking at Friday with most of the day available if their's any guides in the bunch that want another lap.
cheers,
ian


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

Stubby,

It's about 10 miles from the put in to Poudre proper. If you give yourself 5 to 6 hours you should have enough time to scout the drops.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Hmm, give yourself three hours for the run maybe. Tough for me to say. We routed it sorta quick..did have to stop three or four times actually..to empty out swamped/cracked/leaky skirts and boats. I cant say total time from Foco to foco. If you have most of the day avail you should be ok. We left teds @ 1pm and got back at like 7pm. 

Scouting is difficult but not impossible. I've never done it fwiw. The eddies are small, not tons of them and they might be a little spread out. A fair bit of good boogie and then the action sorta just sneaks up on ya in the two "gorges"(hard to discern).


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

keen... heading to fibark probably thursday or friday seven 24-8 one six- two14five


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, hopefully works out to get in there Friday. 
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

anyone trying to get up there this weekend??


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Going to FIBark...Hope she's still going next week.


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

This Mt buzz shit is like a disease. It goes to my email and won't stop. Flowtorch, tell me to stop or cut me off at the knees. My effing Super Sick Villian is ruined, but I could still be talked into running it this weekend in the Super Sick Sotar. Anyone up for paddling it in a small raft/ puma/ Shredder/ Mini Me, Small Oar frame? It's doable now that Scott Nefzger cut out the wood illegally and ruined the fish habitat. I'm kidding...everyone settle down. I'm kidding. The habitat is fine. The water temps have warmed up and the beautiful carp have started breeding like Mexican rabbits. No worries folks. Mexicans don't read this forum; they are to busy picnicking next to the river. Call me for a good time. E- 970 405 8002 



prozoned said:


> anyone trying to get up there this weekend??


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

You stay the F away from my Sotar.....its just for looks


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Paddled it tonight, no scouts, no portages, and maybe half a dozen eddys. Took an hour and fifty three minutes. It was easy to keep the quick pace having Marty and Nathan along. I would say its a bit harder than the North Fork, but the North Fork really only has two rapids and we scouted...


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow, meeting at Ted's Place at 11, if you want to join give me a call, number is in my last post.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

As clean as I've seen the run... great level... surging 85/90 on the top gauge and splashing over the second marker rock at the bottom..

We put on at 6:15... probably close to the daily peak... and ran it in under 2 hours... but if the wheels fall off the wagon in there it can take a lot longer... difficult river-side terrain and a gnarly walk out should it come to that... I've been with groups that have taken 5 hours, other's have overnighted...

Only one real wood issue... the tree/rock sieve 3/4 down the bigger rapid near the end is horrible with lots of water pushing left into it. Stay right!

Love your work, Eric!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Marty said:


> Only one real wood issue... the tree/rock sieve 3/4 down the bigger rapid near the end is horrible with lots of water pushing left into it. Stay right!
> 
> Love your work, Eric!


Word. Thats the wood I was referring to and wanted to say "stay right" but couldnt really describe where it was. I took a quick glance left at door 1 and it looked dark and scary. Door 2 is wet, moist and fun. Stay right. Glad you guys had a good time. I cant remember that run being so clean, full and fun. And so much purty'er with water in it!

Eric I wont cut you off at the knees. You're short enough already. If we could find a little raft I'd do it in a heartbeat. Might be down for tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. Sounds like a good time.

Whats the quality of the run like? Sounds like a worthy mission for FoCo boaters since it is close and rarely runs. 

Do you think its worth a trip from farther away (ie Denver)? If its high quality IV/V at this level it sounds interesting.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Sounds like a good time.
> 
> Whats the quality of the run like? Sounds like a worthy mission for FoCo boaters since it is close and rarely runs.
> 
> Do you think its worth a trip from farther away (ie Denver)? If its high quality IV/V at this level it sounds interesting.


Its mostly class III/IV boogie with two gorged sections that I would rate as V-. This run is awesome but needs water, luckily there is plenty of that right now. I would say its worth it if you combine the run with some of the main poudre, that would be an awesome day.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Soo subjective..again, tough to say. 

Eventually some gnard-dog will get on here and assert their radness but it's a quality run at high water. And much higher quality now that you can stay in your boat the whole run. Like smauk said, good to combine with the other runs for a weekend or in a day...or run it and call it a good day after 12 miles. If you havent done it, Ian, I'd say go for it! It doesn't suck.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm not looking pure gnar, just quality runs, and I like checking new runs out. There aren't too many news ones in colorado that are are still on my list. Little south poudre sounds like a good one now.

June is tough... everything is running, you want to get on everything, but you don't have the time. As a perpetual optimizer I am always trying to maximize the days I get out to paddle to make the most of the limited time I have.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

If you quality V on the Poudre before the Big South is in, hit Spencer Heights (and Joe Wright if it has good flows). Both are A-game runs at high water.

If that's too much, then the Little South might be your cup-of-tea. Its a little slow to get going (action wise), but gets a lot better from about 1/2 way. This is no road-side run... some might call it a wilderness run... I'd hate to have to hike out... but that adds to its cool factor. If the water is bouncing above 90 on the put in gauge, the water speed and blind corners make it pretty intense as there's a lot of wood lurking. IMO... at these levels the busy bits a are a really busy 5-.


----------



## ericnourse (Feb 13, 2009)

Flow Torch, let's get a first descent in a raft this weekend. I would love to have several good kayakers along and plenty of gear. If the water stays high, I would row it in a 14. Your brother's SP and the 3 of us would be ideal. I'm not Sezzy. Anyone up for history? I've already rowed Spencer heights, Middle Narrows, Lower Narrows, and others. I'm going! Maybe I'll just post this on the Idaho forum. They do this regularly. No newbies. Marty, Pagel, Frenchy, Nathen, D Frank ? Sat. or Sun. Ted's 10 A.M.?

E-


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ever wanted to do some kayaking AND creeking on the Lil South? Here's some footy my boy simplejack shot from our Little South trip the other day. 

I've never posted any helmet cam stuff so if you dont like go-pro, I'm gonna give you a preemptive suck it and don't watch. Also if you don't like guns & kayaking...well suck it and so on. 

No redbull cans or dirt roads were harmed in the making of this but lots of fish habitat was. Apologies in Advance to my many sponsors for the firearms and foul language. And its not 30 minutes long more like 10 maybe, the rest is some easy listening music for your ears.

YouTube - ‪Little South Fork Poudre Kayaking and Creeking‬‏

btw1: that villain rental jacks paddling is the same one Eric bought from RMA after it went ghost boating through Poudre Falls.


----------



## Jhit (May 31, 2005)

*Redirect for the video*

Little south fork vid right here...
YouTube - ‪Little South Fork Poudre Kayaking‬‏


----------

